# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  حلول أهم مشاكل و أخطاء الرستور للأيفون و الأيبد تتش و الأيباد ( 1, 3194,1600,1015..)

## tahar191

** **  * الكثير من مستخدمي الأيفون و الأيبود تتش و الأيباد يعانون من عدة مشاكل و رسائل أخطاء مثل الخطأ 1 و 3194 و 1600 و 1015... و لا يعرفون كيفية حل هذه الأخطاء و في هذا الموضوع سأشرح كيفية حل هذه الأخطاء بسهولة و عن طريق برامج معينة .*  **  *الخطأ 1 :*    * سبب هذا الخطأ هو محاولة عمل رستور على إصدار أقل من إصدارك الحالي و يتوقف و يظهر لك الخطأ بسبب تحديث أو عدم تنزيل البيس باند و لحل هذا الخطأ اتبع الشرح التالي :*  *الحل :*  * عليك تحميل برنامج Redsn0w لتطبيق خطوات الحل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] أو الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] .*  * الخطوة 1 : افتح برنامج Redsn0w و اذهب إلى Extras .*  **   * الخطوة 2 : اختار Recovery Fix .*  **   * الخطوة 3 : اضغط Next و اتبع خطواة إدخال الجهاز ل Dfu Mode .*  * حين ينتهي ستكون المشكلة قد حلت بإذن الله .*  **  *الخطأ 13 :*  **   * سبب هذا الخطأ هو إصدار الأيتونز أو حلل في مدخل أو كايبل USB . لحل هذا الخطأ اتبع الشرح التالي :*  *الحل :*  * غير مدخل أو كايبل USB و الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] أخر إصدار من برنامج iTunes .*  **  *الخطأ 20+21 :*  **   * هذا الخطأ هو أيضا ناتج عن خطأ في IP المتصل داخل ملف الشركة Hosts .*  *الحل :*  *   و لحل هذا الخطأ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]ملف Hosts جاهز و تحطه في المسار التالي : C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc .*  **  *الخطأ 3194 :*  **   * سبب هذا الخطأ هو رفض برنامج iTunes الإتصال بالأنترنيت أو بخادم أبل و بالتالي توقف عملية الرستور و ظهور هذا الخطأ و لحله اتبع الشرح .*  *الحل :*  * لحل هذا الخطأ عليك التعديل على ملف الهوست, طريقة التعديل على ملف الهوست :*  * نذهب للمسار التالي للWindows XP : C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc ثم نفتح ملف Hosts بواسطة أي محرر نصوص مثل النوت باد .*  * ثم أضف بالأسفل الجملة التالية : 74.208.10.249 gs.apple.com أو التالية : 74.208.105.249 gs.apple.com .*  **   * لحل الخطأ على Windows Vista و Windows 7 اضغط Start ثم بالبحث أكنب Notepad ثم رايت كليك Run As Administrateur >> File >> Open و اذهب للمسار التالي C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc و افتح ملف Hosts و أضف بالأسفل الجملة التالية : 74.208.10.249 gs.apple.com أو التالية : 74.208.105.249 gs.apple.com .*  **  *الخطأ 1013 :*  **   *الحل :*  * هذا الخطأ هو أيضا ناتج عن خطأ في IP المتصل داخل ملف الشركة Hosts و حله هو نفس حل الخطأ 3194 المشروح بالأعلى و لتتبسيط أكثر يمكنك الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]ملف Hosts جاهز و تحطه في المسار التالي : C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc .*  **  *الخطأ 1015 :*  **   * توجد أسباب عديدة لهذا الخطأ و هو من أكثر الأخطاء انتشارا و لحله اتبع الشرح التالي :*  *الحل :*  * يوجد عدة حلول لهذا الخطأ و لكن أفضلها هو برنامج Recboot ما عليك هو تحميل البرنامج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] أو الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] و فتحه و شبك الأيفون بالكمبيوتر و الضغط على Exit Recovery Mode و سيشتعل الأيفون تلقائيا .*  **   **  *الخطأ 1600 و مشتقاته ( 1604 - 1601...)  :*  **   * سبب هذا الخطأ يمكن أن يكون خللا في كابل USB أو في المدخل و يمكن أن يكون خلل في تعريف وضع DFU Mode و لحل هذا الخطأ اتبع الشرح التالي :*  *الحل :*  * لحل هذا الخطأ عليك الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] برنامج iReb و اشبك الأيفون بالكمبيوتر و افتح برنامج iReb و اختار نوع جهازك .*  **   * و انتظر حتى تجيك الرسالة التالية :*  **   * لا تغلق البرنامج و افتح iTunes و سوي Restore و إن شاء الله ما يطلعلك أي مشكلة .*  **  *الخطأ 2001-2002-2003-2005-2006 :*  **   * سبب هذا الخطأ هو خلل في برنامج أو في ملفات الأيتونز و لحل هذا الخطأ اتبع الشرح التالي :*  * لحل هذا الخطأ عليك حذف الأيبتونز من جذوره بالطريقة التالية :*  *الحل :*  * أدخل على Control Panel >> Programs and Features ثم احذف البرامج الأتية :*  *iTunes*  *Bonjour*  *Apple mobile device*  *Apple application support*  *Apple softeware  update*  *Quick Time*  * ثم أعد تنزيل الأيتونز من جديد من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] .*  **  *الخطأ :9815- و 9814- و 9812*  *عند فتح الايتونز او عمل الريستور*   *الخطأ فى اعدادات الكمبيوتر من وقت و تاريخ * *يجب تعديل التاريخ و التوقيت فى الكمبيوتر و اعادة تشغيل الكمبيوتر*    **

----------


## mohamed73

تبارك الله على خويا الطاهر

----------


## ameerl

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

جزاك الله خيرا اخي  الطاهر
تم التتبيث

----------


## tahar191

شكرا اخي رشيد

----------


## anouar

شكرا اخي رشيد

----------


## kamal_arro

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## driss.dachi

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## الصالحيmx

تسلم ايدك على الشرح الراقي

----------


## samihssain

بارك الله فيك

----------


## حسين العلي

والله معلم
يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## JERMED

شكرا اخي

----------


## bob123

مشكوووووووووور

----------


## azedin-meknes

مشكور اخي

----------


## bigsatt

تبارك الله على خويا الطاهر

----------


## khalid-ma

بارك الله فيك

----------


## kemo

بارك الله فيك

----------


## abdovitch

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم  
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم  
موضوع مميز وتميز وتالق ملحوظ 
وآصل ابداعك  
حياك الله

----------


## chkybom

مشكوووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررريسن مشكوووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررريسن

----------

